# login - Java IOException jaas.config File or Directory not present



## Ludtiwgk (29. Mai 2017)

I'm trying to create a Login using JAAS. I always get an IOException when the method, which calls the login() method, is called.

The method where I call the login() method:

@FXML
void anmeldenButton(ActionEvent event) throws LoginException {
   name = tfbn.getText();
   password = tfpw.getText();

   try {
       LoginContext lc = new LoginContext("LoginConfig", new CallbackHandler(name, password));
       lc.login();
   } catch (LoginException e) {
       e.printStackTrace();
   }
}
The Config file:

LoginConfig {
   application.LoginModule required;
};
The error:

    Exception in thread "JavaFX Application Thread" java.lang.RuntimeException: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
   at javafx.fxml.FXMLLoader$MethodHandler.invoke(FXMLLoader.java:1774)
   at javafx.fxml.FXMLLoader$ControllerMethodEventHandler.handle(FXMLLoader.java:1657)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:86)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:238)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:191)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventDispatcher.java:59)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:58)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(EventUtil.java:74)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(EventUtil.java:49)
   at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Event.java:198)
   at javafx.scene.Node.fireEvent(Node.java:8413)
   at javafx.scene.control.Button.fire(Button.java:185)
   at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.behavior.ButtonBehavior.mouseReleased(ButtonBehavior.java:182)
   at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.BehaviorSkinBase$1.handle(BehaviorSkinBase.java:96)
   at com.sun.javafx.scene.control.skin.BehaviorSkinBase$1.handle(BehaviorSkinBase.java:89)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler$NormalEventHandlerRecord.handleBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:218)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventHandler.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventHandler.java:80)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:238)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventHandlerManager.dispatchBubblingEvent(EventHandlerManager.java:191)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.CompositeEventDispatcher.dispatchBubblingEvent(CompositeEventDispatcher.java:59)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:58)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.BasicEventDispatcher.dispatchEvent(BasicEventDispatcher.java:56)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventDispatchChainImpl.dispatchEvent(EventDispatchChainImpl.java:114)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEventImpl(EventUtil.java:74)
   at com.sun.javafx.event.EventUtil.fireEvent(EventUtil.java:54)
   at javafx.event.Event.fireEvent(Event.java:198)
   at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.process(Scene.java:3757)
   at javafx.scene.Scene$MouseHandler.access$1500(Scene.java:3485)
   at javafx.scene.Scene.impl_processMouseEvent(Scene.java:1762)
   at javafx.scene.Scene$ScenePeerListener.mouseEvent(Scene.java:2494)
   at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:381)
   at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler$MouseEventNotification.run(GlassViewEventHandler.java:295)
   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
   at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.lambda$handleMouseEvent$354(GlassViewEventHandler.java:417)
   at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.QuantumToolkit.runWithoutRenderLock(QuantumToolkit.java:389)
   at com.sun.javafx.tk.quantum.GlassViewEventHandler.handleMouseEvent(GlassViewEventHandler.java:416)
   at com.sun.glass.ui.View.handleMouseEvent(View.java:555)
   at com.sun.glass.ui.View.notifyMouse(View.java:937)
   at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication._runLoop(Native Method)
   at com.sun.glass.ui.win.WinApplication.lambda$null$148(WinApplication.java:191)
   at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.reflect.InvocationTargetException
   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
   at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
   at sun.reflect.misc.Trampoline.invoke(Unknown Source)
   at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor1.invoke(Unknown Source)
   at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
   at sun.reflect.misc.MethodUtil.invoke(Unknown Source)
   at javafx.fxml.FXMLLoader$MethodHandler.invoke(FXMLLoader.java:1769)
   ... 52 more
Caused by: java.lang.SecurityException: java.io.IOException: jaas.conf (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht vorhanden)
   at sun.security.provider.ConfigFile$Spi.<init>(Unknown Source)
   at sun.security.provider.ConfigFile.<init>(Unknown Source)
   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance0(Native Method)
   at sun.reflect.NativeConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at sun.reflect.DelegatingConstructorAccessorImpl.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.reflect.Constructor.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at java.lang.Class.newInstance(Unknown Source)
   at javax.security.auth.login.Configuration$2.run(Unknown Source)
   at javax.security.auth.login.Configuration$2.run(Unknown Source)
   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
   at javax.security.auth.login.Configuration.getConfiguration(Unknown Source)
   at javax.security.auth.login.LoginContext$1.run(Unknown Source)
   at javax.security.auth.login.LoginContext$1.run(Unknown Source)
   at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
   at javax.security.auth.login.LoginContext.init(Unknown Source)
   at javax.security.auth.login.LoginContext.<init>(Unknown Source)
   at application.AccountController.anmeldenButton(AccountController.java:43)
   ... 62 more
Caused by: java.io.IOException: jaas.conf (Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht vorhanden)
   at sun.security.provider.ConfigFile$Spi.ioException(Unknown Source)
   at sun.security.provider.ConfigFile$Spi.init(Unknown Source)
   ... 79 more
I can't figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Joose (29. Mai 2017)

The file "jaas.conf" can not be found


----------

